# Jiminy Peak Gathering Date



## Greg (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm going to to include two Friday and two Saturday options here. I arbitrarily picked these dates. The date with the most votes will be it. Please note that I included the group lift ticket rate with each poll option. Since the first option is just under three weeks away, I'm going to only run this poll for 14 days, so vote now!


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2005)

Only four of us are interested in meeting up at the mighty Jiminy Peak?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm interested, but I need to find out if I can get the time off before voting.  I'll most likely vote for one of the Saturday options since I'll only have to get time off from one job instead of two on Friday...  I wish more people wanted to go on Sunday instead


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 12, 2005)

Greg - I am in for 1/28 pending any major conflicts between now and then.  I need to ski........

OB


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm already scheduled for an event on 1/28, 2/5 fits better...


----------



## teachski (Jan 12, 2005)

Already have a trip for the 28th with school and the 29th on my own, the 6th works best for me.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> ... the 6th works best for me.



Yeah, Sunday the 6th works better for me too


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2005)

Only four more days for this poll. If you want to attend, please vote now!


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2005)

Doh! I just realized I have a prior engagement for Feb 4-6.   I'm definitely out if it's either of those two days. It looks like some of these options are tricky for a number of us. Does anyone else want to propose different dates?


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2005)

It seems a Saturday is preferred. For those that voted in this poll, how does February 19 look?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2005)

Feb 19th or 20th works for me


----------



## Irishpub3 (Jan 22, 2005)

Saturdays are good for me too.   I'm still game for 2/5th..... but 2/19th works also     just let me know what date you decide....


----------



## Irishpub3 (Jan 22, 2005)

WOOOO  HOOOOO   the snow is coming down!   :beer:


----------



## teachski (Jan 22, 2005)

The 19th is fine for me too!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jan 25, 2005)

Provided my 2/12 plans don't fall back to 2/19, I can be there on 2/19.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, 5 of you  indicated that Saturday, Feb. 19 is okay so I am going to make an executive decision and set the Jiminy Peak gathering for that date.


----------

